# 65 GTO SS windshield trim clips



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

As some of the windshield clip holes have been filled in due to replacement of rotten areas does any one know what the total number of clips needed, how many on the sides. Also are there any differences between the side clips and top and bottom? Original clips were screwed in no studs.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

get 50- i believe its 22 for the front and 24 or 25 for the rear-you need 3 per side on the windshield and I think my car had 4 per side on the back- there is only a difference between the sides and top and bottoms if you have the studs- on my 65 the tops and bottoms all were studs and only the front sides are screwed in. I bought mine from this seller on ebay ( 1964 1965 PONTIAC LEMANS GTO TEMPEST WINDSHIELD CLIPS: eBay Motors (item 400165575438 end time Oct-26-10 10:31:36 PDT) )and they were perfect


----------

